# Topics > AI in car and transport > Advanced driver assistance systems, ADAS >  EB Assist, advanced driver assistance systems software solutions, Elektrobit Automotive GmbH (EB), Erlangen, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - Elektrobit Automotive GmbH (EB)

Home page - elektrobit.com/products/automated-driving/eb-assist

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jan 19, 2016




> The path to fully autonomous driving is through increasingly sophisticated assisted driving innovations.

----------


## Airicist

EB demos CES 2017

Published on Jan 13, 2017




> From the EB booth at CES 2016: Using EB software architecture as a base, we implemented precise positioning and sensor fusion solutions in scale model cars which maneuvered in this complex street environment. These mini autonomous cars are using traffic sign recognition, obstacle recognition and automated parking.

----------


## Airicist

Automated valet parking with intelligent parking garage by EB

Published on Nov 10, 2017




> Automated valet parking of an EB prototype vehicle in a complex garage environment, enabled through an intelligent parking infrastructure.

----------


## Airicist

EB Assist - supporting automated driving development

Published on Feb 14, 2019




> Learn about the EB Assist product portfolio, cutting-edge hardware and software products that support every step of automated driving development.

----------


## Airicist

Shape the future of mobility with Elektrobit

Dec 6, 2019




> At Elektrobit we work towards mobility that enriches people´s lives but is also safe and environmentally friendly.

----------

